# 3 catalytic converters?



## printgoon (Jul 12, 2006)

Took my car to the local nissan dealer fora check engine light. The problem i was experiencing when I took the car was no power and if I attempted to accelerate beyond 50mph the tranny the tranny would downshift and hit 5000rpm and anything below the car felt muffled(?) like I said no power. Now heres my question, the first quote to fix the car was relace the "cat" at $740 ok had them do but now they are telling the first cat "blew" releasing the internals into the 2 following cats tot cost has risen to $2300 that appprox $600 each new cats and labor, so.....How many cats on a california model 2000 maxima?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

they do have 3 cats.

If the cats are blowing up like that (it's not unheard of), you have other problems causing them to do that. they shouldn't just blow up.

Hint. stop going to the dealer. they charge WAAAAY too much for that kind of work. go to an aftermarket shop.


----------



## printgoon (Jul 12, 2006)

I agree, I did have something else wrong the car was missing when warm and it took me a while to figure out that I lost a coil......Man this is expensive I have been reviewing online aftermarket places and it is unclear which cats I would have to order....

see

http://www.partstrain.com/products/...ter/2000~NISSAN~MAXIMA~6~3.0~MAX-GLE-002.html

there are only to offerings made with different terms being used ie dealer says front cat was replaced and need a new pre cat and back cat now(says replaced front cat)

I am a fearless home mechanic(raised in a mc salvage shop) but my fund are not limitless. Thank for the clarification on the 3 cats.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Your funds may be limitless but you really are wasting a LOT by going to the dealer.

I have a better idea, spend for gas to drive here to Dallas and I'll charge half of what they charge.


----------



## dcarl320 (Jul 24, 2006)

Sounds like a long drive at 45 mhp


----------

